
Show HN: Beautiful 'Recently Purchased' Notifications for WooCommerce - poehah
https://woobought.com
======
poehah
A neat little plugin to show recent purchase notifications to your visitors
while putting design first and keeping UX in mind. Specifically for WordPress
& eCommerce.

Feedback and opinions are definitely welcome :)

